# PFS #01: The Silent Tide



## Keht (Jul 8, 2011)

OOC Thread: http://goo.gl/1NMkD

Start Date 07/11/2011

*Players*
1. vl.arandur   Alchemist/1
2. mkb152      Fighter/2
3. Mowgli Bard/1
4. NPC, Ran by GM

*Introduction*

 Eight hundred years ago, a hidden armada of ships from Taldor floated off the coast of the Isle of Kortos like a thousand locusts, waiting for the signal to invade Absalom. The plan was simple, but deadly: When the misty weather of Desnus (May) took hold, a fifth column of infiltrators known as Black Echelon would weaken strategic defense points and destroy Absalom’s warning system from within. Once their bloody mayhem was complete, the hidden saboteurs planned to signal the fleet, welcoming them to lay siege to a city now brought to its knees.


  Prearranged signal lights were prepared for each phase of the offensive. A red flashing light was the sign for Black Echelon to poison Absalom’s granary. A violet light with three pulses was the signal for a prearranged team to destroy the city’s bell towers, and so on. But when the mists of Desnus descended, the prearranged signal lights never appeared. Unbeknownst to the hidden strike teams, the leaders of the Black Echelon infiltration cell were discovered and assassinated by brave heroes of Absalom.


  The signal lanterns lay dark, and the rest of Black Echelon sat idle. Several hours later, the fleet’s hiding place was discovered. A quick counterattack by Absalom’s navy ambushed the would-be invasion force and Taldor’s armada was destroyed to the last mast. In the coming weeks, Absalom’s constabulary rooted out the remaining hidden members of Black Echelon and put every last one to the sword.


  The failed invasion mission, called the Silent Tide, would have amounted to little more than a cautionary footnote in a textbook of naval battles save for one crucial detail: Prior to entering Absalom, each member of the Black Echelon cell swore an ancient oath, known as the Binding Word. Black Echelon pledged to fulfill their duties, no matter the barrier, no matter the cost. And as recent events have begun to demonstrate, in this case, the power of the Binding Word compels these deadly saboteurs from beyond the pale.


  When an elderly military historian named Yargos Gill acquires a copy of the ancient codebook detailing the signals for the Silent Tide, he replicates them on a lark. He soon watches in horror as Black Echelon rises from the dead and begins to fulfill the tasks the spies swore to complete so very long ago. Even worse, the marines of the massive armada that now rest on the sea floor have also sworn the Binding Word. Once Black Echelon finishes its final task, the invasion force will rise and the Silent Tide will roll across the city, bringing death to all of Absalom.  Recognizing his own foolishness, Yargos tried to alert the city and avert disaster. But before he could hurl the codebook into the sea to abort the Silent Tide once and for all, a young crime lord named Nessian intervened.


  Nessian has a better plan for the codebook. He intends to manipulate the undead operatives and take advantage of the disruption their sabotage wreaks. As the bearer of the codebook, Nessian alone knows the lantern signal to abort. The codebook is his chance to blackmail the populace as he wishes and finally secure his place in Absalom’s underworld.
  Absalom is about to be invaded from beyond the grave. A group of intrepid Pathfinders is the only thing standing between Nessian and his lantern lights, before the launch of the Silent Tide.


----------



## Keht (Jul 11, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Your boots squash with fetid water as you plod through the Puddles.  A thick fog hangs in the air, seeming almost to caress the flesh with an unnatural chill. As you stand outside the Soggy Piper in a foot and a half of brackish brine, you try to recall that which was so damned important to demand your presence in the half flooded slum during Absalom’s rainy season. You remember your meeting at the Lodge just a few hours earlier with your Venture-Captain, Adril Hestram. [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]A bear of a man with only a few teeth remaining in his head, he motioned you into the meeting hall with a casual wave of his grizzled hand. The human captain outweighs most of Absalom’s half-orcs, and though a layer of beefy blubber coats his frame, those of you who have tangled with him in the Lodge sparring ring know that beneath this thin veneer of fat lies nothing but solid, steely sinew. Adril’s wild beard wags to the ponderous shake of his massive head as he examines a scrap of ancient parchment on the table before raising his eyes to greet your gaze and speaking: [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]“Come in then, friends, and thank you for answering my summons so swiftly. The society is in need. An old and quite penniless historian, a bespectacled wag-beard by the name of Yargos Gill has recently made a discovery in an old archive that we have a great interest in obtaining: an ancient codebook, left behind in the wake of one of Taldor’s many failed attempts at invasion. This several-hundred-year-old text would prove an excellent addition to our collection, and must be preserved.  [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]“Yargos makes his home in ‘The Puddles,’ Absalom’s poorest district, suffering from a well-known reputation as a haven for lowlifes. Following an earthquake ten years ago, parts of the Puddles now rest below sea level, resulting in frequent and untimely flooding. Those who can afford not to live there—don’t.  [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]“The district is the stomping ground of pimps, harlots, addicts, knifers, and hoards of unseemly derelicts. It’s never been a kind place, but recent reports reveal some new nameless terror on her waterlogged streets. Several persons claim to have seen cloaked, skeletal-like figures marching through an unnatural fog. Ill tidings indeed. Tracking down Yargos is now a priority—--lest some yellow-toothed thug cut him down, or one of these strange wraiths carry him beyond the pale. Find him, fellow Pathfinders, and find the codebook. Your exploits will be recorded in the Chronicles if you succeed.”  [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]The memory fades as a fresh deluge of cold seawater rounds a bend in the lane and assaults your knees.  After searching for Yargos at his favorite eatery, the Soggy Piper, you learned you just missed him. According to the Piper’s staff, a gang of dangerous young tattooed toughs arrived ahead of you. They grabbed Yargos and several of his friends from their dinner table and dragged them to a nearby cliff at the edge of the Puddle District. The watch was called, but they will arrive too late, as they often do in the Puddles, when they bother to venture there at all.  [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]It is early evening, the first Wealday of the month of Desnus, an old man is about to face some awful fate at the sea cliff known as Torsen’s Maw, and you are no closer to finding the codebook Adril sent you for.[/FONT]


 [FONT=&quot]_*ACT 1: The Drowning Depths*_[/FONT]


 [FONT=&quot]Six brash young toughs covered with tattoos of vicious, snarling dogs are prodding four terrified older men off the edge of a cliff into the sea. The prisoners are shackled together in a line with heavy chains, which shall surely drag them to the sea floor in short order should they tumble from the cliff’s edge into the churning waters below.[/FONT]


        *GM:*  Roll Initiative, State First Round Actions, make any separate rolls that would be needed!

Current view of battlefield


----------



## mkb152 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kevlan Thorn's actions*

Kevlan bellows "Let the captives go, Cretins!  Do not make me show you the wrath of true law!"

He draws his flail as he moves
Power attack on; charge straight ahead towards the captives, attacking the first thug on the left.









*OOC:*


(If they move first) - I am going to move as close as possible towards the captives while making sure I attack a thug - charging if possible.







Attack: 
note: (-2) if not charging
Also, I forgot to subtract 1 for power attack, but somehow I don't think it will matter.


----------



## Keht (Jul 12, 2011)

Kyra quickly and silently prays, "Sarenrae bless us, and those we protect"

She lifts her crossbow, takes aim, and shoots









*OOC:*


light xbow to thug 6


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2011)

*Vig Bardán: Half-Orc Bard 01*

_No time for finesse here . . . gotta get to those captives!_ With this thought, the massive Half-Orc charges into battle, swinging his falchion in a wide arc as he engages the enemy! Blood splatters the cliffside - and the thug's comrades - as the great blade slices a gaping wound in the bad man's belly.

[sblock=Actions]
Swift: Activate Arcane Strike*
Full Round: Charge Thug 4
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Vig Bardán
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 15 (12 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 08/08
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 
*Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +2

*Senses:* Darkvision
*Perception:* +6, *Sense Motive:* +4

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Falchion

*Special Abilities:* Bardic Performance (8/8)

*Spells Available* Cantrips (At-Will), 1st (2/2)
*Cantrips:* Detect Magic, Lullaby, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
*1st Level:* Confusion (Lesser), Touch of Gracelessness
[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 14, 2011)

Tessara frowns, and calmly takes out a vial from her belt, pouring a few chemicals in and mixing it together before tossing it toward the thug immediately before her; not trying to hit him, but attempting to hit the ground in front of him, lest she overshoot and hit one of the captives. The vial goes a bit wide, but the vial still explodes in a flash of fire.


----------



## Keht (Jul 14, 2011)

== see new results posted below ==


----------



## mkb152 (Jul 14, 2011)

"The captives must know something!  Save them!"

Looks towards the thugs: "You will soon meet your fate.  Bow before your betters lest you end this day as a lemure!  "









*OOC:*


Kevlan will move to G5, going ahead and provoking attacks of opportunity.  He will swing at thug 3.


----------



## Keht (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are the corrected results from the first round.

The battle begins; it is clear that the thugs take no head to any threats or demands to stand down.

Tessara pulls out a vial, mixes a concoction, hit the location and does 5 splash damage to his foe (thug 5) He is still up. .

Kevlan charges forth into battle, swings and easily dispatches his foe  (thug 5)

Vig Charges for into battle, swings and easily dispatches his foe (thug 4)

Thug 1 Moves to Kevlan and attacks with a spiked gauntlet, miss

Thug 2 Moves to Kevlan and attacks with a spiked gauntlet, miss

Thug 6 tries to attack Kevlan with a spiked gauntlet, miss

Thug 3 pushes one of the captives over the edge of the cliff, three captives follow.  The last captive clings to the edge and is able to hold on… Barely, he doesn’t look like he can hold much longer.



Kyra, shoots at cross bow bolt and misses


ROUND 2 Begins


        *GM:*  Thug 1 HP = FULL
Thug 2 HP = FULL
Thug 3 HP = FULL
Thug 4 HP = DEAD
Thug 5 HP = DEAD
Thug 6 HP = FULL     

Current Battle Map


----------



## mkb152 (Jul 17, 2011)

I amended my movement for new grid... pretty much same action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2011)

Vig watches as Kevlan moves to attack the only thug standing between he and the captives. He heeds his allies words, tossing his falchion to the ground away from the cliff's edge and moving quickly to kneel at the side of the man grasping the edge of the cliff and grabbing the chain in one hand and the man's wrist in another.

[sblock=OOC]Move to F4 and grab the prisoner's arm and the chain.

Not sure what I need to roll here . . . I'm guessing a simple strength check to hang on to the prisoners?

I'll roll an acrobatics check to avoid the AoO from Thug 6 as well, though I figure he'd have taken an AoO against Kevlan since he provoked first.

ALL DICE ROLLERS HATE ME! [/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 19, 2011)

Another bomb is mixed and thrown (to D6, shall we?), and as it flies toward its target Tessara draws her rapier, anticipating that the fight will soon require her melee participation.

[sblock=OOC]Yes, I realize that it only does splash damage, and that I don't meed to roll for it. But I'm rolling anyway, in order to ensure that we all know exactly what "minimum damage" ought to be. And also... in case someone inadvertently steps into that square before I throw the bomb? x3[/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Jul 20, 2011)

After seeing the events in front of her Kyra decides that it would be best to drop her cross bow, run up and try to rescue the chained captives from falling to their deaths.


----------



## Keht (Jul 20, 2011)

*Round Two Summary*

Tessara pulls out a vial, mixes a concoction, thows the bomb .. BOOOOM ... Two thugs are caught in the explosion and are looking really bad! (Thug 1 and Thug 2)

Kevlan Moves to take on the thug next to the falling captives, many of  the other thugs he passes try to take advantage of his focus on his new  target but miss their attacks.  Kevlin moves to his target and easily  dispatches him.  Blood flies in all directions.  (thug 3)

Vig runs and attempts to help the man clinging for life on the cliff.   He lets out a grunt but is unable to muster the strength this round to  save them.

Thug 1 makes a small step, tries to attack Vig and misses.  After his attack he falls to the ground unconscious. 

Thug 6 tries to attack Kevlan but misses.

Thug 2 does not like the way things are going and withdraws like any other coward would do in his position.

Kyra, runs up and tries to save the captives from falling.  She is  unable to pull them up or stop them from falling into the river below.

Although two of our hero's have tried to stop the captives from falling,  the single man holding the rest on the cliff is unable to continue any  longer.  All the captives fall to the sea below.






Round 3 Begins

[sblock=Health Stats]
Heroes HP = ALL FULL 
Thug 1 HP = Dead / Dying
Thug 2 HP = Not Looking Good
Thug 3 HP = Dead / Dying
Thug 4 HP = Dead / Dying
Thug 5 HP = Dead / Dying
Thug 6 HP = FULL
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC Next Round Help]
The captives are failing into the water.  The way they are chained suggests that swimming will not be possible for them.

You can choose to jump in after them (please make a swim or acrobatics check to avoid damage)

Once down with the captives you can roll open lock or strength checks to take care of the chains binding them together.  You could also try to break them with some attack rolls. 

Or you could forget them this round and worry about the remaining two foes (three if you with pursue the fleeing one) on top.
[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Kevlan Thorn*

Kevlan turns towards thug 6, states "perhaps you will enjoy the Hell chosen for you, cretin!" and swings his flail.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2011)

_The captives . . . the thugs . . . the captives . . . the thugs . . ._ Vig sheds his pack and takes two steps to the edge of the cliff. As he disappears over the side, his trained voice can be heard clearly, "There's rope in my pack!"

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Shed backpack
Move: To the cliff and over

I'm probably gonna start cussing any minute now - good thing this is virtual and y'all can't hear me! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Jul 26, 2011)

END OF COMBAT

Kevlen Easily dispatches the last standing foe.  One foe was able to escape as non of the heroes pursued.  The foes on the ground are dead or dying.

Vig heroically jumps into the water and is able to rescue the captives who where thrown over the cliff.  Vig escorts them back to the top of the cliff and although they are a bit wet they are unharmed.

Among them is Yargos, the historian you are looking for and he is more than willing to answer any questions you may have....

[sblock=OOC]
Taking you out of combat, you effectively have 33 rounds to get in the water, break the chains and rescue the prisoners. This is an easy task with the time given and there is no need to slow everything down by staying in rounds.  You can if you like heal up one of the attackers (I can give you an exact count of how many are not totally dead if you like, just let me know).  I was trying to wait for the vacationing alchemist but he can catch up when he gets home 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2011)

The immense half-orc stands on the cliffside, hands on his knees as he struggles to regain his breath after the rescue of the captives. Finally, he looks up and examines the victims intensely before his eyes settle on one matching the description given by Venture-Captain Hestram.

"Master Gill? Yargos Gill? Thank the Gods we've found you . . .  We are Pathfinders, given to understand that you've recently uncovered a document of great historical importance, a codebook of some sort, related to a years ago invasion attempt by the Taldorans.

"The Society greatly desires to obtain this document, and my Venture Captain requests word with you regarding the matter."


----------



## vl.arandur (Jul 26, 2011)

Tessara's eyebrow raises at Vig's forthrightness, but she stays politically silent.


----------



## mkb152 (Jul 26, 2011)

<Kevlan points to an incapacitated but not yet dead thug>

"Kera, can you save that one?  We should see who sent these cretins."


----------



## Keht (Jul 28, 2011)

Yargos looks at Vig…. “Yes, yes the code book.  I do not have it, that thug Nessian stole it!  We must get it back, we must call off the invasion… Oh what have I done? all of Absalom is in great peril.  You must stop Nessian and the Black Echelon."


  Kyra approaches one of the unconscious thugs, prays to her God and heals the thug.
  The thug, a bit drowsy lifts his hands and begs for mercy… “Please, please I am just doing what he told me.  A few silver to throw an old man and his buddies off a cliff?  You telling me you wouldn’t do it?  I have 13 children to feed.”


  [sblock=”Need some rolls”]
  Roll me some spot checks please
  [/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kevlan Thorn's actions*

To the thug: "I need information!  Who gave you the silver, cretin?!  I care not for your troubles!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2011)

"Hmmm. Nessian, you say? Who is he? And what is this 'Black Echelon?'"


----------



## Keht (Jul 31, 2011)

Kevlin attempts to intimidate the thug with no luck.  As the questioning begins the thug has little reason to give much up but his input is not necessary.  As soon as you start to question the thugs, yargos comes clean and fills in the blanks.
  The Black Echelon was the advance force of a fleet of Taldor soldiers that meant to attack Absalom’s hundreds of years ago.  The Black Echelon would come ashore and take out Absalom’s defenses then they would signal the rest of the fleet.  They would signal the rest of the fleet using prearranged light signals.  When Yargos found the code book he used it to replicate the first of the signals that would call forth the advance force.  He quickly realized that there was magic in the book and the signals still worked.  He watched the Black Echelon rise from the dead and begin to fulfill their tasks.


  Recognizing his own foolishness, Yargos tried to alert the city and avert disaster. But before he could hurl the codebook into the sea to abort the Silent Tide once and for all, a young crime lord named Nessian intervened.  Nessian has a better plan for the codebook. He intends to manipulate the undead operatives and take advantage of the disruption their sabotage wreaks. As the bearer of the codebook, Nessian alone knows the lantern signal to abort. The codebook is his chance to blackmail the populace as he wishes and finally secure his place in Absalom’s underworld.
  Yargos tells you that you must quickly find the code book so you can transmit the right set of codes to forever call off the attack.


  Vig notices a flashing red light coming from the top of one of the buildings in the city.  When he points it out it seems to make Yargos uneasy.


“Nessian!” shouts Yargos. “He’s signaling Black Echelon --- The undead! Six flashes of red – I remember that signal….  By the gods! That’s the granary!  Nessian has sent those monsters to poison the granary!  C’mon! I don’t know how, but we’ve got to stop them – we’re the only ones who know what’s happening.”

[sblock=more information]
check out the first post on this thread, that will give you all the information Yargos can
[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kevlan*

<Gathers his belongings and any gear he sees that may be valuable>

"Let's get going to that granary.  Looks like are business is not done."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2011)

"Aye, off to the granary!"


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 1, 2011)

Tessara glares at Yargos suspiciously before following with her teammates. "How convenient that you remember the signal for _attack the granary_, but not for _abort_. Next time you find a magical spellbook with the capability of destroying your city, make sure you know how to turn it off before you turn it on."


----------



## Keht (Aug 2, 2011)

Yargos looks at Tessara... "Yes, Yes you are right, I have made grave mistakes, but now is not the time to argue.  They will poison the granary, if they are successful many will die.  They plan to lace the city's reserve grain supply with the poison Gut Wither".

Yargos leads the way to the granary.

As you approach the granary you find that an eerie cold fog has suddenly descended on the adjoining streets and alley ways.  Outside the front doors of the granary you find the three guards charged with protecting the granary dead at the door.

[sblock=Granary Map (Current View)]





[/sblock]

        *GM:*  What are our heroes plans?


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Ha! "Grave" mistakes! :3[/sblock]

Tessara stands at the door, noting the dead guards, the closed doors, and ponders for a moment. "Say," she says to her comrades, "here's a thought. The guards are dead, so our quarry has been here for a while. It's evident that we need to kill them, but we have no way of knowing whether or not they've already poisoned some of the grain. If we declare the grain to be clean when it's not, then people will die; however, if there is no grain, then the city can act _now_ to import grain from outside; that is, assuming they need to: this is the _reserve_ supply, so there exists a greater than zero probability that they'll not need to dig into it before they can obtain more. Therefore, I propose that the most prudent action we could take at the moment would be to burn down the granary, thus killing two birds with one stone." She smiles, a bit proud of herself for having thought of such a logical plan, and turns to see what her friends say.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2011)

"I think this is not the most prudent action. An' we burn down the granary, there's no proof that we did it to save the city; we'll surely be arrested for arson, as well as for burning the city's food supply. Not a good day for us, I think."


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 2, 2011)

"Nonsense!" She grins meanly. "We have the word of our good friend Yargos here, who has proven himself to be a paragon of reliability!" She lets the ironic tone in her voice hang for a moment.


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Kevlan*



"I'll ignore the unlawful drivel for now.  We needs go inside and see what's going on before we act rashly."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2011)

"Agreed . . . there's likely not much time to waste."

Vig moves to open the door to the granary.

(Don't know if there's a roll required here, or if he can just open one up.)


----------



## Keht (Aug 3, 2011)

Vig moves to open the door, finds it unlocked and opens it without difficulty.

[sblock=Need rolls]
Please roll me survival checks, I should be able to post maps and updates tommorow once we have the rolls.  For now my bed is calling
[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Kevlan*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2011)

Survival Check:


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 3, 2011)

Rollin'....


----------



## Keht (Aug 3, 2011)

*GM:*  The outer doors of the granary open the antechamber (b on map).  The room is empty but those who recieved a 10 or higher on thier survival check can see a blood trail starting in this room and going north.  Two large sets of doors are in this room.  The doors to the right are slightly open and the doors to the left are closed.     

Roll Initiative and give me move actions please.  I guess you can do standards if you want to buff up, drink potions or whatever but as of right now you do not see any enemies.

[sblock=MAP]




[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 3, 2011)

Tessara pulls out a bomb and steps forward, ready to toss it at the first enemy she sees. (Movement to L21; readied action)


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Kevlan*

_Thinks about being stealthy, and then dismisses the thought._

Kevlan will move as far into the room as he can.  He will scan the room if possible.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2011)

Vig follows Kevlan into the room; his falchion rasps lightly as he pulls it from the scabbard across his back.


----------



## Keht (Aug 11, 2011)

Kyra Moves behind the party


----------



## Keht (Aug 11, 2011)

The party advances further into the Granary.

Kevlin's notices the blood continuing into room D.

[sblock=Map]








[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 11, 2011)

Kevlan will move to N8, looking around as he moves.  He will also draw his flail.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2011)

Vig moves cautiously to N12, eyes peeled for signs of any saboteurs.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 12, 2011)

Tess moves to R15, at the foot of the stairs, looking up.


----------



## Keht (Aug 13, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Vig moves up to the door and peers into the room.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Kevlin Moves further in the room, as he tries to advance a black echelon operative pops out of the grain pile and attacks.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]The Black Echelon operative swings at Kevlin and misses.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Tessera on route to look up the stairs notices the ensuing battle between kelvin and a ghastly figure and stops.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Kyra moves up and casts bless on the party .[/FONT]

        *GM:*  End of round results
  Vig                  HP = 8
  Kevlin             HP = 20
  Mob 1             HP = FULL
  Tessera            HP = 8
  Kyra                HP = 13
     

        *GM:*  
Tessera, I stopped you... If you want to continue to the stairs, play it like that's where you ended.
     

[sblock=MAP]




[/sblock]

[sblock=What does the black echelon look like?]




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2011)

"Oooh, UGLY!" Vig's exclamation immediately precedes him stepping up to the robed skeleton and bringing his falchion 'round in an overhead chop . . .

[sblock=Actions]Step up to N10 and attack.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Heard that PFS has now come back and said Heirloom Weapons can be Masterwork again.[/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Aug 13, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> "Oooh, UGLY!" Vig's exclamation immediately precedes him stepping up to the robed skeleton and bringing his falchion 'round in an overhead chop . . .
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Step up to N10 and attack.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Heard that PFS has now come back and said Heirloom Weapons can be Masterwork again.[/sblock]




        *GM:*  N10 is a 10 foot high grain pile, all the lighter spots are.  Sorry if I didn't mention this before, please give different coordinate


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2011)

OOC: Revised Move - N11, M10, N9 (If he can't move diagonally around the grain, he'll still move the same general path but add the 'corners.' Total move is 5 squares either way.


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Kevlan*

Kevlan swings at the undead monstrosity in front of him!









*OOC:*


Power attack is on.


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 13, 2011)

Tessara halts as she watches the battle unfold before her. She takes a bomb out of her bandolier, and moves toward the ghast... and then turns left down the aisle, checking to see if there are any more enemies she can safely engage.

[sblock=OOC]Movement to M11.[/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Aug 14, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Vig swings at the black echelon operative and drops the monstrous creature.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Kevlan looks at Vig a bit annoyed that he dropped his foe[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Two other black echelon operatives enter the room (Mob 2,3)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Tessera moves further into the room.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Kyra Moves further into the room.[/FONT]
 
[sblock=OOC]
FYI, I am going to judge that the grain piles will act as hard corners for cover purposes and ranged attacks
[/sblock]

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [sblock=End of Round Results]
  [FONT=&quot]Vig                  HP = 8[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kevlin             HP = 20[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mob 1             HP = Dead[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mob 2             HP = Full[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mob 3             HP = Full[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Tessera            HP = 8[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kyra                HP = 13[/FONT]
[/sblock][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


[sblock=map]




[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2011)

The huge half-orc spins and moves to confront the latest entrant into the fray. The great falchion whistles as it cleaves air and bone . . . (OOC: I hope)

[sblock=Actions]
Free: 5' Step to M9
Standard: Falchion vs. BoE3
[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Kevlan*

Kevlan takes a step forward and smiles as this foe is not engaged.  His right hand goes straight back over his head and swings forward, and the flail's head comes over the top of Kevlan to smash into the undead monstrosity.

[sblock=ACTIONS]Moves up to o9, swings with power attack.[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 15, 2011)

Tessara hums an old lullaby to herself, walking serenely among the piles of grain, when she turns right and sees a foe... and smiles as she tosses the bomb in her hand at him.


----------



## Keht (Aug 16, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Vig Steps to his next victim and hacks attempts to hack into him but before he can complete his attack another black echelon operative pops out of a pile of grain.  This operative is able to deliver a blow to Vig.  Vig finishes his move, the black echelon operative in front  of him is hurt but not completely dead[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Kevlin Steps up and hits is foe, some of the damage dealt is felt, but not all.  The black echelon operative is still up.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Mob 3 tries to attack Vig but misses[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Mob 2 hits Kevlin for 2 damage[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Another Black Echelon operative enters the room and gets close to Kyra[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Tessera tosses a bomb and its effects drop mob 3[/FONT]

Kyra swings at the new mob in front of her but misses.
 
[sblock=hey VL]
Can you please give me your ending coords and bomb location coords next time?  I had to make a guess as I wasnt 100% clear on what you wanted to do.  
[/sblock]


[sblock=MAP]




[/sblock]

[sblock=End of Round]
Vig 8 (-3)
Kevlan       20 (-2)
Mob   1      Dead
Mob   2      Damaged          
Mob   3 Dead
Mob   4      Full
Mob   5      Full
Tessera      8 
Kyra      13

[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 17, 2011)

Kevlan, annoyed that the monstrosity is still standing, takes another swing with his flail.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2011)

Once Tessara's bomb drops one of his opponents, Vig turns his attention to the skeleton to the north. A quick focus of will imbues his falchion with a fragment of his arcane energies, and he sends the heavy blade crashing through another skeleton!

[sblock=Actions]
Free: None
Move: None
Swift: Activate Arcane Strike
Standard: Attack Echelon 4
[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 17, 2011)

Tessara, taking out another bomb, saunters north a few paces to see what's around the corner to her left.


----------



## Keht (Aug 19, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Vig swings and lands his blow on Mob 4, but sadly he is still standing.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kevlin lands a nice blow to Mob 2, easily killing it.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mob 4 takes aim at Vig and misses.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mob 5 takes aim at Kyra and misses.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tessera walks up a few paces, looks into the room to her left and finds nothing to see but grain.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kyra Swings at Mob 5 and misses.[/FONT]

  [sblock=End of Round Results]
Vig 8 (-3)
Kevlan 20 (-2)
Mob 1 Dead
Mob 2 Dead 
Mob 3 Dead
Mob 4 Damaged
Mob 5 Full
Tessera 8 
Kyra 13
[/sblock]
[sblock=MAP]





[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 19, 2011)

"Hah!  That's for not dying the first time.  You next!"

[sblock=Actions]Kevlan will move to R9, provoking if need be.  He swings his flail using power attack at Mob 5.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2011)

Never one to give up just because his first attempt isn't a complete success, Vig takes a firm grip on the hilt of his falchion and swings again!


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 19, 2011)

Tessara wanders north and west to E7, looking in all directions for more burnables.


----------



## Keht (Aug 21, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Vig easily dispatches his foe.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Kevlin lays into his foe.  Damage is done, although the Mob is still up.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]The damaged mob attacks Kevlin.  The mob misses.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Tessera moves into the next room and finds nothing.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Kyra crits the mob, it dies.

[/FONT]        *GM:*  END OF COMBAT     

[sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 21, 2011)

"Hmm... can any of you guys tell what these things are quickly?  We should check the rest of the granary."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2011)

Vig inspects this room closely before moving on to the others, poking his falchion into the piles of grain to ensure there are no other nasty surprises.

[sblock=OOC]Looking for the Gut Wither poison Yargos mentioned earlier.[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 21, 2011)

And Tessara, finding some stairs, starts to climb them. Not having seen the GM sign, she holds her bomb still at the ready, wary of any signs of movement.


----------



## Keht (Aug 22, 2011)

After thoroughly searching the granary you find no other black echelon operatives.  The upstairs is full of gran, nothing much to see there.  Vig is able to locate a vile of Gut Wither poison.  The Granary is safe and so is Absalom's food store.

 Yargos enters a few minutes after the battle is finished.  "Excellent heroes, you have certainly saved us all.  Thank the Gods that you could help clear out these vile creatures and save the cities gran.  I couldn’t have lived with myself I was responsible with putting Absalom to famine.  Now, we must get to Grandmaster Torch, he is the only one who can tell us the location of Nessian!"

        *GM:*  What does the party want to do now?


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 23, 2011)

"Lead on to this Grandmaster, then.  Why he is the only one who knows this location is beyond me, however."


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 23, 2011)

"And one wonders further," remarks Tessara, coming down the stairs opposite those she had gone up, "why, if the Grandmaster knows of the location of Nessian, he has not already done something to stop him. Alas, the life of a heroine, always stepping in when no one else bothers to do anything..."

"... present company excluded, of course," she adds, nodding courteously to their inept guide.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2011)

Vig falls in willingly, ready to accompany the others to the mysterious 'Grandmaster.'


----------



## Keht (Aug 24, 2011)

Yargos leads you through the sewer maze in the Puddle District, a waterlogged labyrinth of dangerously flooded tunnels known as the siphons.  After some time the heroes find the receiving room of Grandmaster Torch, one of Absalom's most notorious information brokers.  Yargos turns to the heroes and warns "Grandmaster Torch has powerful friends and bodyguards and you would be wise to keep your weapons sheathed".  Yargos speaks to one of the guards and requests audience with Grandmaster Torch.  You are brought before him and note that he is a charming, soft-spoken man but also notice his entire body is covered in horrible burn scars.  He sits in a shallow pool, gently nursing his scares while two servants easily recycle the water over his charred form.  Two heavily armored half-orc bodyguards remain close at hand.  

After some brief introductions, Grandmaster Torch informs you that he does indeed know the location of the upstart Nessian.  Nessian has carved out his new base of operations but Torch is reluctant to sell the information.  The price to rat out a potential future leader of Absaloms underworld is 6,000 gp, to be paid in full before the information is given.  Please hand the gold to one of his half-orc bodyguards so that a proper count can be made.  



[sblock=OOC]RP anyone? or are you high rollers ready to drop down 6,000 gold?  Perhaps you came from a rich family because we know that pathfinders or your level of novice are not paid so highly. [/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 25, 2011)

<sigh>
"Obviously we don't have that kind of funds.  Perhaps there is something we can do for you instead?  Preferable legal?"


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 25, 2011)

Tessara snorts softly at her comrade's naïveté, and pipes up: "Or, y'know, illegal works, too." Inwardly she shouts, "You fool! You never admit that you can't afford the service in question! Rule number one of negotiation!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2011)

The big half-orc watches from the back, quietly sizing up Torch's bodyguards and hoping the 'front men' are able to come up with a suitable arrangement.


----------



## Keht (Aug 27, 2011)

It's clear to master Torch that he is dealing with poor adventures and he is not likely to squeeze the gold he is looking for out of them.  He says "I’ve recently come into possession of a series of safes. Unfortunately, the safecracker I employed has turned out to be quite useless. If you can coax even three of the five safes open, I could be persuaded to disclose Nessian’s location and dispense with my regular fee entirely. These chests are remarkably unique and I have the foreboding suspicion that, in this case, the receptacles just might be worth more than their contents, so I’d rather you didn’t smash them open. Oh! One more thing: if my diviner warns me you have crossed me and stolen the contents, there will be repercussions."

Assuming you agree to assist , you are lead into a side room where you find five safes.

Safe #1
The lock of this iron cask contains a laughing devil’s head.

Safe #2
This red box has been inset with a trio of golden faces: the first appears stern, the second angry, and the third fumes with hatred.

Safe #3
The lid of this stone chest is covered with a relief of carved ivy.

Safe #4
This sealed stone chest has no visible lock or hinges. No decoration or writing of any kind can be found.

Safe #5
A strange stylized writing wraps around the whole of this rectangular chest. Stranger still are the ten small pores that run along the box’s lid.


        *GM:*  When replying, please let me know what you are doing and the safe number you are doing it too.


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 27, 2011)

"I don't know how much help I can be", Kevlan says to the group, "but I think I should check out the Devil's head one first <smirks>"

Perception?


----------



## Keht (Aug 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Hey guys, everyone has been a little slow the last couple days including myself.  Tomorrow I have our annual church homecoming.  It will be a busy day, so if you guys will probably not see anything again from me until Monday Evening.  So take some time to think things out on this encounter, I found this to be one of the most fun.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 28, 2011)

"Let's just take a look at these, shall we . . ."

Vig takes up each box in turn, carefully examining the surfaces and edges, the hinges and clasps.

OOC: Take 20 on Perception on each box (Total Perception: 26)


----------



## vl.arandur (Aug 28, 2011)

Tessara moves up to the box with the angry faces, glowering back at it.


----------



## Keht (Aug 31, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]alight, should have set this up better.  This encounter doesn’t lend for good pbp.  So what we will do is take each safe one by one starting with one[/sblock]



The Devil Dial, a successful      search check is made on the safe.       It looks like there is a combination lock which can be opened.
 
Give me open lock rolls, perhaps a listen check of will help reduce the difficulty of opening the lock.


----------



## mkb152 (Aug 31, 2011)

Kevlan struggles to listen to help any lockpickers.









*OOC:*


I'll take 20 on Perception (listen)


----------



## Keht (Sep 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


anyone have open lock? (disable device??)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 1, 2011)

Vig doesn't. He'll listen, though, to try and help.


----------



## Keht (Sep 3, 2011)

*GM:*  Alirght, as no one has disable device (open lock) you are not going to be able to open safe 1.  Let's move on to safe 2.  Please give me the following rolls.

1. Perception
2. Will Save OR Intimidate OR Use Magic Device OR Perform (acting) **only give me one, your best!


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Rolls*

Kevlan looks at the safe carefully, and then glares at it menacingly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2011)

Vig watches Kevlan with the second safe, then examines it as well. He decides that Kevlan must have the right of it, and with a slight shrug he screws his tusky features into a snarl and clenches a massive fist, drawing back as though to smash it through the box.


----------



## Keht (Sep 5, 2011)

After Vig closely inspects the chest he realizes that it reacts to strong emotion.  After hitting the box it opens!..

Treasure inside the box: A collection of ancient stone miniatures of a Viking army from the Land of the Linnorm Kings.

        *GM:*  Chest 3: You find some letters carved on the box, perhaps its a riddle??  See Handout!     

[sblock=Handout]





[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 5, 2011)

Tessara glances at the riddle, reads over it, and blinks at the last phrase. "Bird of white? Umm... egret, owl, goose, swan, dove?"

[sblock=OOC]Hehe... as a linguist, this puzzle amuses me. It's a good thing Common is exactly English.[/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Sep 5, 2011)

When Tessara says the word "dove" there is a loud pop and the chest opens.

Treasure: A collection of over 40 rare incenses along with a book of
instruction. If burned in the proper combination, the incense
collection can replicate a single use of incense of meditation.

        *GM:*  Chest 4: Need will saves


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 5, 2011)

"Peli-ohh." Tessara grins sheepishly. "Well, there's that."


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oops, somehow didn't realize that chest had been opened... ignore first roll. (on chest 3) Hmm... Kevlan, more thoughtful than many fighters, ponders the riddle, but it opens as he is pondering.







Kevlan takes a look at chest four.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2011)

Vig's respect for his peers' intellect grows as he watches them solve the riddle box. He looks at the fourth box . . .


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Mowgli, I am insulted by your apostrophe placement. D:< A duel, sir![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, but what does Vig know? He's just a big brutish half-orc.  I guess my left hand types faster than my right . . . )[/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Sep 7, 2011)

Tessera studies the chest carefully and realizes that the chest actually contains no lock.  Tessers is able to just open the lid of the chest.
  A collection of material components for a wealth of spells (value 500 gp but 70 lbs. of weight)


        *GM:*  The final chest… A strange stylized writing wraps around the whole of this rectangular chest. Stranger still are the ten small pores that run along the box’s lid. 



  Please give me the following rolls:


 Perception
Decipher Script, any music related perform check.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2011)

Vig looks at the last chest, taking it in hand and rolling it over and over.


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 9, 2011)

Kevlan looks at Vig in astonishment as the singing is utterly spectacular!


----------



## Keht (Sep 10, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Vig reviews the safe and realizes that the writings are actually musical notes.  He notices that the pores on the safe are actually the openings of a simple wind instrument.  He is able to figure out the correct combination of notes to play based of the musical notes in the writings.  

The safe opens![/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]        *GM:*  Treasure: A scroll collection of a complete symphony written by a Taldan master, now lost to time.     [/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Grand Master Torch is very happy that you are able to open 4 of the 5 safes.  He is so happy with your service that he gives you a 50 gold tip as well as giving you the information to find Nessian.  He tells you that Nessian has setup a new base of operations that he has nicked named “The Pyramid of the Dog”.  The base of operations has been carved out of a ruin of half-collapsed siege towers just outside of Absalom.  After giving you this he informs you that disclosing the fact that he (Grand Master Torch) told you the location of Nessian would not please him.  Such a disclosure would be considered “most unprofessional” and he would “spread the word” of your unprofessionalism to all his contacts.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]        *GM:*  Awaiting Party Actions     [/FONT]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2011)

Vig appears shocked that the man would even consider such a possibility. "Master Torch, I assure you that such action would be reprehensible to us as well. Not only would it be a betrayal of faith, but it would also destroy any possibility of doing business with you in the future."


----------



## Keht (Sep 14, 2011)

[sblock=where is everyone]Anyone else want to chime in?[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 14, 2011)

[sblock=What else is there?]I reckon Vig said it well enough. We're all waiting on the response.[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 14, 2011)

"In this case, I agree that discretion is a good choice.  Let us see where this leads."


----------



## Keht (Sep 16, 2011)

The heroes thank Grand Master Torch and begin on their way to find the villainous Nessian.  On your way, keeping your eyes open for danger you think you might be seeing something in the distance..

        *GM:*  Perception Checks Please


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 16, 2011)

Tessara peers into the distance, trying to see the thing that she sees.


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 16, 2011)

Kevlan hums a militaristic Cheliaxian tune.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2011)

Vig picks up the tune from Kevlan and hums along.


----------



## Keht (Sep 18, 2011)

In route to confront Nessian you all, at the same time, notice more signal lights coming from cliffs in the distance.  Pointing this out to Yargos you notice his face change to horror.  “it is one of the final and mostimportant signals.” Yargos explains that “the lights will send a team of Black Echelon operatives to attack the Metro-Cathedral, an old church of Abadar.” Although worshipers of Abadar have traveled to new parishes ever since the earthquake that laid low the Puddle District, the Metro-Cathedral still has one use: every Oathday morning, the priests of Abadar still play the ritual tune on the Metro-Cathedral’s giant pipe organ to remind all of Absalom to honor its pacts.  Yargos continues “according to the codebook, when Black Echelon shuts down the giant organ in midtune, the sudden disruption becomes the signal for Silent Tide; the awaiting Armada is to approach to the city and begin its attack run.”


“Please, heroes… We must go to the Cathedral!”


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 18, 2011)

"Sir," Tessara ejaculates, "you are approximately the worst guide I have ever encountered." She does, however, rush off to the Cathedral at his behest.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2011)

Vig rolls his eyes and gives an exasperated breath, then steels his will and sets off at a jog after Tessara.


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 20, 2011)

Kevlan looks at Yargos and states: "I don't think Asmodeus will judge you worthy."  He follows the others to the Cathedral.


----------



## Keht (Sep 22, 2011)

*GM:*  this next section is combat and i haven't prepared the maps yet.  I will post this all tomorrow


----------



## Keht (Sep 23, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]As you get closer and closer to the cathedral you hear a magnificent tune coming from the massive organ known to be housed in the house of worship.  When you reach the door, the sounds coming from the organ start going off-key, break down and become patchy.[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]In front of you lye’s an ancient but well-kept cathedral.  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]        *GM:*  Roll Initiative, provide actions     [/FONT]
[sblock=map]





[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Sep 23, 2011)

Tessara looks sidelong at her companions, her eyes pleading. "I don't suppose we can burn this one down...?"

[sblock=OOC]Assuming, of course, that my companions neglect to give me permission to commit arson, these are my actions:

If Tessara gains initiative, she will open the door... in any case, once the door is open Tessara will brazenly waltz in, bomb in hand. If, of course, there is an enemy within, say, one and one-half range increments (30 ft.) of a space accessible by a move action, she'll toss it his way once moved. If there is a space whereby she might put rough terrain between her and her foe, she'll move to that space.

Otherwise she will endeavor to perform a double move action toward either the nearest foe - keeping at least 20 feet away from the same, though, and if there's any rough terrain available, keeping it between her and them -  or the threshold (doorway, stairwell, etc.) which seems most likely to garner foes (hence the Perception check below).[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Sep 24, 2011)

Kevlan will open the door if necessary, move in and draw his weapon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2011)

"Sorry, Tess, but that would stop the music . . . which is what we're trying to avoid here!"

The big half-orc opens the door and draws his falchion.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: Open door (I think this is a move action . . .)
Move: Draw Falchion
[/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Sep 30, 2011)

[sblock=sorry guys]
For whatever reason I totally forgot about this... I know, I suck... Anyway, I will try to post something tonight.  Would do it now but I am at work and map is on the home computer.  After this act we only have one more.  I think if we all tried to post at least once a day (I know I am the worst on this) we can get it finished within the next two weeks.  Again sorry
[/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Oct 1, 2011)

Kyra casts bless on the party


----------



## Keht (Oct 1, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Round 1[/FONT]  
  [FONT=&quot]Kyra, upset by the disrespect given to a house of the gods steps up and opens the door.  When she see’s the Black Echelon Operatives climbing all over the organ she prayes quickly to her god casting bless on the party.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Vig steps in the church, drawing his falchion. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Tessera moves deep into the church placing pews between her and her enemies.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kevlin moves into the room, drawing his weapon.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]The black echelon operatives on the keys guard their allies as they try to block the organ’s exhaust so that no sounds can be heard.[/FONT]

  [sblock=Notes about fighting on the organ]
  [FONT=&quot]1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The Metro-Cathedral’s massive organ is played by dancing upon the gigantic white keys. Traveling from white key to white key requires a DC 5 Jump, Tumble, or Perform (dance) check. The DC increases by 2 for each additional key someone attempts to cross in a given round[/FONT].

  [FONT=&quot]2. The organ keys are elevated 15 feet off of the ground. Anyone bull rushed off the keys falls to the stone church floor below, taking 1d6 damage.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]3. The organ keys connect to the 30-foot pipes above. When the PCs arrive, four Black Echelon operatives will have already climbed up the pipes to block the possibility of sound coming out. (There are not yet enough of them to block all of the pipes.) Climbing the giant twisting maze of brass pipes requires a DC 10 Climb check each round.[/FONT][/sblock]

  [FONT=&quot][sblock=MAP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot][sblock=Black Echelon Oprative]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][/FONT]


[sblock=End of Round Results]
*[FONT=&quot]
Imitative[/FONT]*
            [FONT=&quot]Kyra (19)[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]No Damage[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Vig (17) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]No Damage[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Tessera (16) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]No Damage[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Kevlan (10) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]No Damage
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mob 1 (7)[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Mob 2 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Mob 3 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Mob 4 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Mob 5 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Mob 6 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]

[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 3, 2011)

Kevlan hurries towards the keys, drawing his shield so that he is fully armed.

[sblock=move]Double-move to Q-10[/sblock]
[sblock=GM question]Do I need to make an acrobatics check to get up to the keys?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2011)

Vig strides boldly to a position close to the keys, shifting his falchion to his left hand and pulling the scorpion whip from its loop at his belt as he moves.

[sblock=Actions]Move to K10 and draw whip.

After I rolled I realized that Vig can't draw as part of his move yet . . . I don't suppose you'd allow me to use those rolls for his next round?[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 3, 2011)

Tessara saunters forward to the massive organ, tsking at the patent inconvenience of it - you'd need to train your whole life to be able to play it well, but the training would never be good for any other organ! - and casually lobs a bomb up to her foe, wondering what it'll do to that beautiful unmarred ivory... and grinning at the thought.

[sblock=GM]Don't suppose I can use my previous rolls for this attack, hmm? :3 Also: Tessra moves straight north some 25 feet, and attacks the foe to the nor'west of her.[/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Oct 8, 2011)

*Round 2*

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kyra moves up [sblock=note]double move[/sblock][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Vig Moves while drawing his weapon. [/FONT][sblock=note][FONT=&quot]yes you can use these rolls next round[/FONT][/sblock]
[FONT=&quot]Tessara moves and tosses a bomb on the organ [/FONT][sblock=note][FONT=&quot]yes, I will give you previous rolls, your bomb damages #5[/FONT][/sblock]
[FONT=&quot]Kevlin moves onto the organs keys [/FONT][sblock=note][FONT=&quot]yes you would need acrobatics see notes in previous post[/FONT][/sblock]
[FONT=&quot]Black Echelon Operatives 1,3,4, and 6 continue to try and silence the organ.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Black Echelon Operative 2 jumps down and attacks Vig.  He swings and misses.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Black Echelon Operative 5 jumps down and attacks Kevlin. He Swings and misses[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

[/FONT][sblock=End of Round Results]
*[FONT=&quot]
Imitative[/FONT]*
            [FONT=&quot]Kyra (19)[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]No Damage[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Vig (17) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]No Damage[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Tessera (16) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]No Damage[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Kevlan (10) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]No Damage
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mob 1 (7)[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Mob 2 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Mob 3 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Mob 4 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Mob 5 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Damaged[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Mob 6 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]

[/sblock]

        *GM:*  it looks like after my motivational speech about posting daily, I let everyone down.  Sorry about this, we will get this done!


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kevlan swings at the undead in front of him, yelling "Have a safe trip to the hells!"

[sblock=Actions]
Power attack on, Combat expertise on, swing at mob 5.

*If* he drops, he will jump up to the keys at P4.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2011)

Now confronted with a threatening foe on his level, Vig drops his whip and takes his falchion once more in both hands. He levels a massive swing at the ugly operative!

Attack roll was a 22 from previous post.


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 9, 2011)

Uneasily eyeing the operative who has jumped down from the organ, Tessara takes a step away from... it... and lobs another bomb up toward the figure working at the organ pipes.


----------



## Keht (Oct 12, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]Round 3[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]Kyra moves up[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Vig swings and hits Black Echelon Operative 2.  [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tessara lobs a bomb at Black Echelon Operative 6[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Kevlin easily drops Black Echelon Operative 5, tries to jump on the key but falls prone[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Black Echelon Operatives 1,3,4, and 6 continue to try and silence the organ.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Black Echelon Operative 2 Tries to hit Vig but misses[/FONT]


[sblock=MAP]




[/sblock]

[sblock=End of Round Results]
*[FONT=&quot]Imitative[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Kyra (19)[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]No Damage[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Vig (17) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]No Damage[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Tessera (16) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]No Damage[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Kevlan (10) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]No Damage
 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mob 1 (7)[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mob 2 (7) Injured[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mob 3 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mob 4 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mob 5 DEAD[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mob 6 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Injured
[/FONT][/sblock][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 12, 2011)

"Ha! I can't do *that* again!" Kevlan barks as he stands up and tries to jump up onto the keys.

[sblock=Actions]Get up, jump onto key at P-9.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 12, 2011)

The burly half-orc looks in momentary disbelief at his falchion. _I thought I hit him harder than_ that! With a philosophical shrug, he lays into the skeleton again.


----------



## Keht (Oct 16, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Kyra uses a wand of Jump (+10) on Kevlin[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Vig swings and hits Black Echelon Operative 2, it drops.  [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Tessara lobs a bomb at Black Echelon Operative 6, it drops.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Kevlin stands, jumps on the keys[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Black Echelon Operatives 1,3,4, and 6 continue to try and silence the organ.[/FONT]


[sblock=Map]
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]
[/sblock]


*[sblock=End of Round Results[/B] 

[FONT=&quot]Imitative[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Kyra (19)[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]No Damage[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Vig (17) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]No Damage[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Tessera (16) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]No Damage[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Kevlan (10) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]No Damage
 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mob 1 (7)[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mob 2 DEAD[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mob 3 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mob 4 (7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mob 5 DEAD[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mob 6 DEAD

[/FONT][/sblock][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 17, 2011)

Kevlan walks up to the nearest Black Echelon operative (#4) and tries to smash it!


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Anybody here??


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2011)

Vig retrieves his whip and clambers up on to the keyboard.

[sblock=Actions]Move: Retrieve Whip
Move: to L9[/sblock]


----------



## vl.arandur (Oct 26, 2011)

Humming to herself, Tessara wanders to the left and tosses another bomb up toward an operative who isn't receiving the attention she thinks it deserves. (#3.)


----------



## Keht (Oct 27, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Round 5

Kyra Tries to shoot Operative 4 but misses horrible[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Vig Pulls out his whip and moves[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Tessera throws a bomb but misses her target         *GM:*  let me know what happens when you miss the square… do you still do damage but at a random location?     [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Kevlin Drops Mob #4[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]The Black Echelon Operatives move in, try to attack but all miss         *GM:*  I can’t catch a die roll      [/FONT]

        *GM:*  We are not exactly running this as we should with jump checks and what not but this is an optional encounter and at the rate we are going I don't see the point of bogging us down with acrobat rolls.      

[sblock=Map]   



 

[/sblock] 

  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [sblock=End or Round Results]
*[FONT=&quot]Imitative[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]Kyra (19)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]No Damage[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Vig (17) No Damage[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Tessera (16) No Damage[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Kevlan (10) No Damage
Mob 1 (7)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Full Health[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mob 2 DEAD[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mob 3 (7) Full Health[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mob 4 DEAD[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Mob 5 DEAD[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Mob 6 DEAD[/FONT]
[/sblock]


----------



## mkb152 (Oct 28, 2011)

Kevlin smiles and runs to the flanking mob.  "Die!  A second time!"

[sblock=Actions]charge mob 3.  Attempt to turn mob 3 into ichor.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Well, dang - was thinking they'd stay up on the pipes and Vig would get to pull on off . . . now he's got to drop his whip again![/sblock]

With a grimace of distaste for the foul creatures who keep acting so unexpectedly, Vig again drops his whip and pulls out his falchion. He swings away at the remaining foe . . .  He must be more discombobulated than he thought; he misses again.


----------



## Keht (Nov 2, 2011)

Round 6
Kyra Shots at Operative 3 and does minimal damage
Vig attempts to hit Operative 3 but swings at the air
Tessera contemplates what her next move will be and stands there.
Kevlin Charges in and easily dispatches Operative 3
The final operative takes a 5 foot step and damages Vig (-4hp)

[sblock=Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=End of Round Results]
Kyra (19)         0
Vig (17)          -4
Tessera (16)    0
Kevlan (10)      0
Mob 1 (7)         6
Mob 2 (7)    Dead
Mob 3 (7)    Dead
Mob 4 (7)    Dead
Mob 5 (7)    Dead
Mob 6 (7)    Dead
[/sblock]


----------



## Keht (Nov 2, 2011)

*GM:*  I am going to reply as soon as we get two replies going forward.  If anyone is missed I will work it into actions somehow.


----------



## mkb152 (Nov 7, 2011)

Kevlan takes a step and attacks:  "You die too!  Again!!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2011)

Vig regroups and takes another swing . . .


----------



## vl.arandur (Nov 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, guys; family emergency. It's been hectic. Everyone's all right; don't worry. I'll rejoin when I can, but it might be a bit. GM, please feel free to play my character according to the dictates of your own conscience, and consistent with the characterization which he/she has already exhibited.

I'm really, really sorry to inconvenience you, and I hope to rejoin the game soon.[/sblock]


----------

